# Daily Food



## ZStotts (May 7, 2013)

Lily is now 7-mo and is eating 3 cups of food per day, but is still rather lanky. Is this normal for Vizslas? We have already increased her food consumption twice and the vet recommends feeding her less. 

Not sure what to do.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Maybe post a photo so people can see? Vizsla's are normally lanky and lean. Seeing some rib is okay. If her spine starts being readily apparent, up the intake. 

One option instead of upping kibble is to supplement with other things such as chicken and fish. That way she gets a little more variety and benefit in her diet. You can do a search for Raw diet for ideas. We just have used it as a supplement for our pups diet, but some members on the forum go full Raw for their pups.


----------

